# Verizon USB720 Modem & Linksys WRT54G Router



## gm4x4 (Feb 26, 2008)

My friend who lives where there are no cable or DSL hook-ups chose to purchase a Verizon USB720 Modem to better his speed over dial-up. He has his Verizon USB Modem hooked into his home pc. He is wanting to know if it is possible to also hook up his ethernet cable driven Linksys WRT54G Router to able his daughters laptop to also use the Verizon modem?
As you can see, I am no computer genius. I thought I would come here where the experts can help me out.
Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take a look at this Microsoft ICS (Internet Connection Sharing tutorial.


----------



## Justan (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply in the other thead. Uh, if you're going to relocate posts, it is very useful helpful to say so in the originating thread.


----------

